# A Slice of Heaven and a Pie of Hell



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

*HEAVEN*

Went up to the Brighton Lakes area with the fly rod today. Hiked up the Brighton Lakes trail, and got plenty of odd looks with that big net of mine hanging out of the pack. One person asked, "are there even fish that big up there"? I just smiled and kept on walkin.









Got to the 1st lake on the list.....Lake Mary. The water level is up from the winter time, but not as high as it should be this time of year. 









When the heat comes on, people must forget about the "no swimming rule". This species of sea lions was illegally introduced to Utah, likely from a coastal state.









I made my way to the inlet and started casting the fly rod, got some tugs on the line, but they were Shiner Minnows. After an hour of no luck with some real fish, I went for the higher lakes.

















Stopped by Lake Martha looking for signs of life. Apparently I took too close of a look, cause I fell off a hidden ledge, going straight into the water. Needless to say, there was no life in that lake.








Soon the lake was down below.









So the last lake on the "to fish list" was.....Lake Catherine, got to the lake around 6pm. A walk around the lake was done proir to getting the line wet. Soon the fish were located.









Started with some "soft stripping" and BAM got some hits, but no hook up. Then the 1st Brookie came to play, ahhhh skunk averted! 

















When the sun went down the action did too. Ended up getting 10 Brook Trout, had probly over 30 bite, shake, and get off. The Nymphocator Tung was the ticket.









On the way down I wanted to check on Lake Mary again. However I took a wrong turn and ended up at Dog Lake, which had no signs of life.









Compared to TDT's day....it was just a slice of heaven up there. Can not wait till that area freezes up with ice again next winter!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! How long of a hike was it?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*HELL*

So I stayed at Silver Lake as I am taking antibiotics for my jaw, which means I need to stay near the bathroom and certainly won't be hiking anytime soon. So I took my dolly and hauled my gear on wheels to the dock area. The crowd was like being in an olympic stadium. The amount of kids made an elementry school look small. Little kids constantly yelling "Daddy Daddy Daddy!" Ugh I was hating every minute of the place, well except the one minute I caught the one 7 inch rainbow of the day. The bait chuckers on the dock just made my day all the better. If I showed up to the right of the dock (not even close to the dock) the bait chuckers threw all their bobbers to the right, if I went to the left they all tossed the bobbers to the left. It was like I was a surface to surface missle and they were a patriot missle trying to intercept. Oh the things they said. Yep should have stayed home!

(minor edits by GaryFish)
And Grandpa D


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Nice! How long of a hike was it?


Only 2 miles, and not as much vertical as one would think. Although during the ice fishing days up there this last winter, we were able to ski back down....makin it way quicker to get back down to the car at the end of the day.

Lake Catherine is FULL of Brook Trout. The boils were EVERYWHERE for an hour or so. Even some right at my feet!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> *HELL*
> You should only have to hear the words "daddy daddy daddy" like that if you are watching a porno film!


That's awful.



tye dye twins said:


> Ugh I was hating every minute of the place, well except the one minute I caught the one 7 inch rainbow of the day. The bait chuckers on the dock just made my day all the better. If I showed up to the right of the dock (not even close to the dock) the bait chuckers threw all their bobbers to the right, if I went to the left they all tossed the bobbers to the left. It was like I was a surface to surface missle and they were a patriot missle trying to intercept.


That sounds like fishing at any community fishery or anywhere where people fish once a year. It's what you should expect when you go to those kinds of fisheries. I don't know what else you would expect fishing in the same area as little kids and having them see you catch something.

You know that. If you feel it is miserable, there's nothing from keeping you from jumping in the car and driving somewhere else. You can leave the 7" rainbows for the kids.



tye dye twins said:


> For*** sake they were a motion activated system complete with auido. Oh the things they said. Yep should have stayed home!


Oh the things _they_ said?

I enjoyed this site a lot more before it got so . . . colorful.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Dodger said:


> You know that. If you feel it is miserable, there's nothing from keeping you from jumping in the car and driving somewhere else. You can leave the 7" rainbows for the kids.
> 
> I enjoyed this site a lot more before it got so . . . colorful.


Perhaps the fact that I needed a ride back home later...and even more important....the fact that he is on pain medication for that jaw of his....there, that is 2 good reasons that kept him from driving elsewhere.

And as for the colorful remark........ :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

I have seen worse on the bridges of I-15 and I-215. Ever heard of perhaps a little....TOLERENCE....or better yet.....ingnoring a particular posters posts? These days I don't bother to read your threads....why read ours?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > You know that. If you feel it is miserable, there's nothing from keeping you from jumping in the car and driving somewhere else. You can leave the 7" rainbows for the kids.
> ...





EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Perhaps the fact that I needed a ride back home later...and even more important....the fact that he is on pain medication for that jaw of his....there, that is 2 good reasons that kept him from driving elsewhere.


BCC creek? There are other options and you can still get a ride home afterward. There is no reason he had to sit there and be miserable, especially when there are other places that are nearby he could have gone. If he's on enough medication that he shouldn't be driving, he shouldn't be fishing either.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> And as for the colorful remark........ :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Think harder.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> I have seen worse on the bridges of I-15 and I-215. Ever heard of perhaps a little....TOLERENCE....or better yet.....ingnoring a particular posters posts? These days I don't bother to read your threads....why read ours?


Come on ETDT. You are seriously going to sit there and lecture me about tolerance after your brother couldn't handle some kids getting excited about fishing WHILE they were fishing? Really?

The unfortunate thing is that I can't ignore you. No matter where you go on this site, it is stink on shiz this and porno movie that. It is below the level of civil discourse that should be accepted anywhere and I didn't even get in to the blasphemy. It's not just your threads, it is everywhere.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, yeah..I got the colorful remark...The :roll: was saying....ughhh great Dodger just had to go there.

You can take medication for pain and still fish....not drive....duhhh! Glad you are not in charge of the rules on perscriptions...cause you are WAY up in the night. I did not know that a sticker that says, "do not operate machinenary while on this medication" ment fishing poles too.

What I ment by tolerence needs some explaining.......

Yeah, so kids might bug you.....but tolerence means that you just let it be....and not confront the kids to stop just because you are bugged...kinda like this thread...it bugs you....now you just HAVE to say so and get something done about it. So use some tolerence and just ignore it. *Do you like trying to dictate other people's behavior like you are completely justified about it? *
Judging by this post....you do.

Here is a personal example of TOLERENCE....
I fish the jordan river. Someone will post up a spot that they went to....and just happens to be one that I like. It bugs me that someone will post up about it, but guess what...I don't come on here and tell them, "you should not have mentioned that spot".

I guess this ^ rant from you dodger should be thread all on its own...perhaps "The world according to me, Mr Dodger" should be an acceptible title.

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah..I got the colorful remark...The :roll: was saying....ughhh great Dodger just had to go there.


Yeah, I don't think you did.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> You can take medication for pain and still fish....not drive....duhhh! Glad you are not in charge of the rules on perscriptions...cause you are WAY up in the night. I did not know that a sticker that says, "do not operate machinenary while on this medication" ment fishing poles too.


There is a difference between the rules on prescriptions and common sense. There's no surgeon general's warning that says "Don't get drunk and go swimming" on a can of beer. That doesn't mean you should do it.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> What I ment by tolerence needs some explaining.......
> 
> Yeah, so kids might bug you.....but tolerence means that you just let it be....and not confront the kids to stop just because you are bugged...kinda like this thread...it bugs you....now you just HAVE to say so and get something done about it. So use some tolerence and just ignore it. *Do you like trying to dictate other people's behavior like you are completely justified about it? *
> Judging by this post....you do.


So, you are going to lecture me on tolerance. This should be fun.

Do you see the hypocrisy of what you are saying? You want me to just ignore it and walk away. But, at the same time, you didn't ignore me and walk away.

Do you like trying to dictate my behavior by telling me to let it be and to walk away? That's hypocrisy.

I find you and your brother (guilt by association, where necessary) to be unnecessarily crude. I pointed it out because no one else here has. It may or may not bother other people on this site but it does bother me. I don't care if you've seen worse under overpasses on the freeway. This site isn't an overpass. It has standards because there are kids here that don't need or want to know what is in a porn move, women here that find the idea of porn offensive (especially in the context of the incestuous relationship you referred to) and demeaning , and men here with standards they don't want compromised by reading a fishing report.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Here is a personal example of TOLERENCE....
> I fish the jordan river. Someone will post up a spot that they went to....and just happens to be one that I like. It bugs me that someone will post up about it, but guess what...I don't come on here and tell them, "you should not have mentioned that spot". I just let it be.


Put your money where your mouth is. Just let this be. You can't do it. You can't practice the tolerance that you preach. And continuing your tirades here only proves it.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> And how sweet...you just can not ignore me huh.....my threads are not stink of shiz this and porno movie that....come on dude...I thought you read all my threads. Guess you must have missed the last 30 posts or so.
> 
> And crists sakes bothers you....seriously....grow up and learn to just let things be. Do you chew out everyone who says, "OMG" in public too?


Where I see a pattern of behavior that exceeds the bounds of decency, yes, actually, I do. And the response, most times, is "I'm very sorry. I'll try to clean it up a little." It's not what I expected here.



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> I guess this ^ rant from you dodger should be thread all on its own...perhaps "The world according to me, Mr Dodger" should be an acceptible title.


It's not the world according to Dodger. It's the minimum expectations society has for acting in a public sphere. Next time you're in court share a little dialogue from your recent viewing material with the Judge and see what he has to say. Or, try it in some of the aisles in the grocery store. See what happens.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

i really liked this report, especially when you fell in, thanks.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> *HELL*
> 
> So I stayed at Silver Lake as I am taking antibiotics for my jaw, which means I need to stay near the bathroom!


 They also seem to be affecting by you having diarrhea of the mouth. I am going to stand by dodger on this one. Tolerance does not extend into having someplace I love going to being littered upon with trash and me not saying anything about it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Okie Dokie. Time to moderate here.

First off - The initial post was excellent. Nice pictures. told a story. Shared some fishing. A very good post. Heck, I even enjoyed the description of "hell". You painted a great picture of some of my experiences in that canyon. 

Second, I'm not sure why it turned into some kind of back and forth with the twins and Dodger but STOP IT. If you have problems with each other, take it up via PM. 

Third, I've noticed a significant change in the Twins' posts and fishing reports. You guys have done well in recent history, told some great stories in very acceptable ways. From a forum perspective, you've both done well. From a personal perspective, I've enjoyed watching as you guys are learning about fly fishing and enjoying that new sport. 

Last, when there is a decent post going on, lets not screw it up with fighting, either picking fights, or taking the bait on it. Sheesh. I ask that you both take the high road at this point. Let it go. And if either party is incapable/unwilling to do so, then take it up via PM. 

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Tye Dye Twin,
There will come a time when what you have described as hell will become heaven. One or more of those loud little no-goods lobbing bobbers in random directions will be yours (you’ll be able to tell which, they’ll have funny hair). When somebody hollers daddy you will be on point. You will have left your fishing rod home ‘cause you know you won’t have time to use it. 
And you will love every minute of it.
Cooky


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Cooky said:


> Tye Dye Twin,
> There will come a time when what you have described as hell will become heaven. One or more of those loud little no-goods lobbing bobbers in random directions will be yours (you'll be able to tell which, they'll have funny hair). When somebody hollers daddy you will be on point. You will have left your fishing rod home 'cause you know you won't have time to use it.
> And you will love every minute of it.
> Cooky


Bravo, nicely put sir. Great perspective.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Tye Dye Twin,
> There will come a time when what you have described as hell will become heaven. One or more of those loud little no-goods lobbing bobbers in random directions will be yours (you'll be able to tell which, they'll have funny hair). When somebody hollers daddy you will be on point. You will have left your fishing rod home 'cause you know you won't have time to use it.
> And you will love every minute of it.
> Cooky


Very well said! All before you know it!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > Tye Dye Twin,
> ...


How true but don't forget about the Mother's Curse also... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

